# Graphic device error:Failed to initialize video card



## FULLFGRDWMN (Jul 27, 2003)

Hello!

I just purchased a "Barbie Fashion Show" cd-rom software for my daughter for Christmas. I installed it, but when I click "play", a error message pops up that says "Graphic device error:Failed to initialize video card.

*The system requirements for the game is as follows:* 
_*Pentium II (or equivalent) 400 MHz or faster
*Windows 98/2000/Me/XP
*300 MB hard drive space
*24x speed cd-rom drive
*128 MB RAM
*16-bit color @ 800 x 600 resolution
*DirectX 9.0 or higher
*32 MB 3-D video card with DirectX 9.0 or higher compatible driver_

*This is my system information:*

_Microsoft Windows 98 4.10.2222 A 
IE 5 6.0.2800.1106
emachines
GenuineIntel Intel(r) Celeron(tm) Processor 
96MB RAM
69% system resources free
Windows-managed swap file on drive C (307MB free)
Available space on drive C: 307MB of 8212MB (FAT32)
ATI 3D Rage Pro (atir3)
16-bit color @ 800 x 600 resolution
DirectX 9.0_

Can someone help me to resolve this problem pleeeaaaase. My daughter was walking around on Christmas with her lips out, because her game wouldn't work.


----------



## lellyville (Sep 30, 2003)

same thing happened to my dad;s computer, but he is not playing "Barbie Fashion Show" he got that error while using his webcam. I;m guessing that his onboard video card is crappy....
so i;m guessing is probably the video card;s problem, try to install a newer driver
www.ati.com


----------



## FULLFGRDWMN (Jul 27, 2003)

I went to the site
I clicked on Find a Driver/Windows 98/Graphic Driver/RADEON Family
I chose CATALYST 4.3 drivers
High Speed (Cable / DSL) download
Open
Next
Next
Yes to All


It says "catalyst unable to find components that can be installed on your current hardware or software"


----------



## beanmaster1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi dude! The catalyst drivers are for the radeon series video cards only, recheck ati's website for the rage series drivers.


----------



## FULLFGRDWMN (Jul 27, 2003)

Thank you beanmaster1!

I went back to www.ati.com, and found the Alternate Driver - 4.13.2655  link, and downloaded the WME-J5-30-1-B02.EXE file.
It gave me back my ATI drive that evidentally was missing. I know I didn't see it in my system tray, but I assumed it was still installed on my computer. But I guess I was wrong. 
The error that my computer read before, when I tried to push play on my daughters "Barbie Fashion Show" is gone. However, now a new error message pops up, that says "Resource I/O error. Resource not found".
What does that mean?


----------



## FULLFGRDWMN (Jul 27, 2003)

ok...I put the cd in, and the game started up without the error messages.

We thought it was all fixed. My daughter was jumping up and down, and kicked me off the computer, so she can play her new game...lol. Just to get to the second stage of the cd and find out that, that same error message (Graphic device error:Failed to initialize video card) popped up. It prompts you to push ok, but there was no cursor to click on "ok", so I hit enter, and it took me completely out the software.

Please help...what do I do now?


----------



## beanmaster1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Sounds like the video card is faulty. What you could do is try to another video card (borrowed) or send it to a shop and have them test it for you. Before you do that, does any other program give this problem, as in can any other games be played? Post on this first


----------

